# Web  -      www

## V00D00People

name.ua  ,  www.name.ua -  The requested URL / was not found on this server. 
        www  ?

----------


## Sky

*V00D00People*,   

> ,   . 
>       UA   !

----------


## V00D00People

*Sky*,       name.   www.pavellepa.net.ua ,  www ...  -     ,   ...

----------


## infospacer

> *Sky*,       name.   www.pavellepa.net.ua ,  www ...  -     ,   ...

         ?
  ,           www,   .    Windows-,   Android-.

----------


## V00D00People

> ?
>   ,           www,   .    Windows-,   Android-.

     ...    ,    3    ,       ...  http://www.pavellepa.co.nf/ ,  http://www.pavellepa.net.ua/ ...   

> Not Found
>  The requested URL / was not found on this server.  
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request. 
> Apache/1.3.41 Server at www.pavellepa.net.ua Port 80

----------


## infospacer

> ...    ,    3    ,       ...

      ,       , ...

----------


## V00D00People

> ,       , ...

       ?

----------


## infospacer

> ?

    ,       .  ,         -.           -  (,  : 8.8.8.8).

----------


## V00D00People

...       - ...  
     -      (      "").      . 
 .   .   .

----------


## infospacer

> ...  *     - ...* 
>  .   .   .

     ?

----------


## V00D00People

> ?

   :) 
  

> ()       ,           (DNS).       4 ,       24-72 .      ,     (DNS)     .  , ,       "."           ,       .

----------


## Sky

> .

      .

----------


## IVANA47

www   .     .

----------

